# MATTE CRANBERRY SMOKEY EYE TUTORIAL ft MORPHE 35N PALETTE



## minnimoments (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys this is my first holiday tutorial, which is a matte cranberry smokey eye using the Morphe 35n palette. Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe xoxo 




[video=youtube;kjnZRCkpo5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjnZRCkpo5A[/video]
admin edit, blog links must be posted within the signature area.


----------



## MsEVILVENUS1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Love the Look!


----------



## minnimoments (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks hun xx


----------

